# How long did you bleed?



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

On the subject of when will this end? I'm wondering to and want to do a reality check. I thought I stopped Sunday and it came back last night.







: and


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

This time around it was about 1-2 weeks, but then 2 weeks later.. thinking that all was relatively back to normal, I did a few crunches on the Ab lounger, just because it was the only place to sit while talking to my dd while she played on the computer. Then two days later my dh and I thought it was time to "practice the baby dance", I woke up the next morning with a little blood which turned into a lot of blood after, for some silly reason, I thought it was a good idea to pick up a 40 lb bad of dog food for a customer at my store. DUH! I was back in bed for the weekend counting pads. I was fine, but it was as if it had started all over again. I just want things to be back to normal with my body, I feel like I am being held captive by my uterus... for good reason I am sure, but I want it to end so that we can begin again.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

The first time, more than 3 weeks, then d&c. This time still bleeding, but only 5 days now, and Saturday night was quite intense - I can't imagine there's much left at this point (I didn't think there was that much to begin with). U/s tomorrow hopefully will show it's complete.


----------



## NocturnalDaze (Jul 3, 2002)

The first one almost 8 weeks. The second one 4 days.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

9-10 days each time.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

9 weeks w/ #1 and 7 weeks w/ #2


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

I bled about 2 weeks on and off with my last one. I got my regular period exactly 4 weeks after my miscarriage. The first period after my miscarriage was very, very heavy though.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

The first one I bled for about 2 weeks. My second one I bled for about a month.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you very much for all the replies and poll postings. It is very interesting that for most people who have answered so far it is either 1-2 weeks or over 3 weeks. I'm starting my 4th week now, and getting some people very adamantly telling me to get a d&c, which at this point I'd rather not do. I have a consult about one scheduled for tomorrow though, which I think will be a good reality check. Anyway it is very helpful to know I am clearly not alone in this long process. I think it is time for me to go revisit the "Still Waiting..." thread.

Thanks and keep the info coming! Reality checks are so good in confusing times.


----------



## ElektrykEye (Nov 10, 2006)

Today is day 11 of bleeding for me although the past few days have only been spotting. If you continue to spot, does that mean your period will be further delayed? I"m looking forward to getting back into the ttc game again as quickly as possible and am not sure if I should be concerned that I"m still spotting.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

My understanding is that if you are still spotting you should still be refraining from sex, tampons, baths, hot tubbing, anything that could result in some bacteria getting up to your possibly still slightly open cervix and cause an infection. Maybe good to check with your practicioner. I hope you can get to ttc soon. I hope that for all of us who wish to.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

One week


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I voted more than 3 weeks and I am surprised so many others did too! It seemed to go on forever, some days heavy, some days light. Finally tapered off to pinkish mucous then nothing after about 4 weeks, just when my naturopath was thinking we would need to take action. Then I had about 10 days off and my period started, right on schedule. Then it lasted 3 weeks. Then I didn't bleed at all the next month and now I have started my period again, at a different time of the month than usual. I sure hope it doesn't last another 3 weeks. I think my hormones are still pretty wacky.

Hang in there, it does stop eventually.


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

okay so one week plus a couple days of just barely any spotting. I keept hinking, oh this is nothing I bet tomarrow it will stop, but Nope! still there.


----------



## noah's mom (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine was a very long, drawn-out affair...I spotted/lightly bled for 5 weeks before the m/c, afterwards had heavy period-like bleeding for a week, and spotting for another week. Just stopped bleeding last weekend, as a matter of fact.

ETA: the m/c itself actually happened with the help of Cytotec. 5 weeks of waiting (bleeding the whole time) became too much for me, so I did the next thing I felt I could do without having to have a D&C. Actually worked really well for me, cramping/pain was manageable, bleeding was heavy but not alarmingly, passed the sac/embryo 9 hours after taking it (and since I took it shortly before bed, slept through most of the process).


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Mine was between 2 and 3 weeks. I just went to my doc for my followup and he said to expect it to be similar to my previous deliveries and that it can come and go as long as 6 weeks. Since I had stopped bleeding he gave me the go ahead to have sex, tampons, etc. I think everyone is different. Mine was a 20 week hospital delivery so I'm not sure if that makes a difference or not.

HUGS...I know it's hard because it's a big ole reminder of what happened everytime you go to the bathroom.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I voted less than a week, but my situation probably was different. I was 11 weeks along when I saw some blood in my underwear, and I figured that was it for the pregnancy. Went to the hospital just to make sure, found out I was going to have a miscarriage. There was no baby there and we have no idea how long I had been like that. I think I stopped feeling pregnancy symptoms at around 9 weeks. It may have been a blighted ovum, I'm not really sure. I bled a little all the next day and then that night there was the onslaught where it just all came out and all I could do was sit in the bathroom moving from tub to toilet and back again. I got dizzy so my mom called 911 even though I had not intended to go to the hospital. They wanted to admit me overnight to do a d/c, but then decided maybe most of it was gone and they could just pull the remaining clots from my cervix as it was without doing a d&c. I really didn't bleed much at all after that, and I stopped wearing a pad the next day.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Viola, your situation sounds very relevant to this poll, thank you.

Please, some graduate students somewhere, do A LOT of research on this and other topics related to miscarriage. There are huge gaps in the knowledge and it is bizaree that that is the case in 2007. Lots of women and families could benefit from some real info, just peruse these pages for all the questions with no good answers!

Okay, good to get that said!


----------



## NotQuiteAMummy (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going through a miscarriage as I type this! Got to say this forum has been so helpful in getting myself prepared for what I knew was the inevitable.

I started bleeding 9days ago - only very tiny bits of spotting but enough to get me worried so I went for an u/s and was told that even though I should be 10 1/2 weeks the pregnancy sack was only 6 weeks.

Came home went back to work - still bleeding but still not loads - then 2 days ago at work the bleedingstarted heavy so I came straight home to wait it out. Still not fully miscarried but hopefully in a few days the worst will be over.

Good luck to anyone going through the same it's hard but whatever will be will be so stay strong!

x


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

NotQuiteAMummy -







I'm sorry for your loss (and the others happening right now) and welcome to MDC.

I voted between 2-3 wks. I spotted for a week. Had heavy bleeding for a week. The third week, it tapered off to spotting. I've had majorly wacked out cycles since then.

I was taking Angelica and I think it helped me pass everything. I passed what I thought was all of the placenta a few days after the sack. I figured I was done, but kept taking the Angelica. A few days later I passed another piece of placenta. So either it was twins or it broke off.... Just a thought for those of you who want to avoid Cytotec or a D&C. (the first piece of placenta had a lobe off of it - maybe why the pg didn't make it?)


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I bled for 8 days with no cramping. On the 8th day the bleeding completely stopped. Then about 3 days later I started having really bad cramps after going on a long grocery shopping trip and was worried I had over-done it. I cramped for about 2 hours really bad, then passed one single large clot and that was it. No more bleeding, no more cramping.


----------

